# système D



## Elsalove

Bonsoir, Muy buenas,

est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me proposer une expression équivalente au "système D" (D mis pour débrouille)?

D'avance merci.


----------



## totor

Chez nous on dit *la picardía criolla*.

Et bienvenue au forum.


----------



## yserien

Sistema D, se debrouiller, buscarse la vida, arréglatelas  como puedas


----------



## Elsalove

Merci bien à vous. Je ne savais pas que la traduction littérale existait...


----------



## Marlluna

No existe "sistema D" ; por lo menos yo no lo he oído nunca en español. El significado es el que ta Yserien, pero no se me ocurre nada equivalente (lo que no quiere decir que no exista...)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Por estos parajes hablaremos de la _picaresca _(española).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marlluna

Es como dice Martine y muchas veces nosotros añadimos el adjetivo:"picaresca española"... ¡como si no hubiera picaresca en otros sitios!


----------



## GURB

Hola
*La gramática parda*. Se dice por ejemplo: para resolver ciertos problemas es más importante _la gramática parda_ que la inteligencia.
Me parece que_ picaresca_ es muy ambiguo ya que actualmente viene más o menos a ser sinónimo de fraude, como lo muestra este ejemplo:
Además, el responsable estatal ha recalcado que "el objetivo es llegar a acuerdos con las comunidades autónomas para que se pongan en marcha programas de detección de riesgos, de prevención de riesgos laborales y de detección de situaciones de fraude y *picaresca".
Sin más
*


----------



## yserien

No pienso que "se débrouiller" o buscarse la vida tenga siempre un sentido peyorativo como decis.(Acabo de ver un ejemplo en mi propia casa, alguien se ha llevado mi destornillador favorito y como necesitaba algo con caracter urgente he utilizado el cuchillo de antaño cortar jamón)
¿Tiene ésto algo que ver con la gramatica parda,picaresca y demás lindezas ?


----------



## chics

totor said:


> Chez nous on dit *la picardía criolla*.





Cintia&Martine said:


> Por estos parajes hablaremos de la _picaresca _(española).




"Se debrouiller" es espabilarse, en general. Cierto que puede ser _tener picardía_ en según que contextos concretos, pero ¿aquí cual es? 
Yserien, en tu ejemplo tal vez diría "método macguíver" ...


----------



## Marlluna

Creo que "la débrouille" y "se débrouiller" se parecen (claro, uno es verbo y el otro nombre) pero son cosas diferentes. "La débrouille" en aposición a "système" es lo que nosotros llamamos picaresca: hay una intención de "tricher". En cambio, "se debrouiller" es apañárselas, espabilarse en hacer algo, tal y como Yserien hace con su destornillador.
¿Se trata de esto, nativos franceses?


----------



## totor

chics said:


> Yserien, en tu ejemplo tal vez diría "método macguíver" ...



Ah, esto me parece perfecto.

Macguíver es el perfecto exponente del *système D*. No hay nadie mejor.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No veo ninguna picaresca en el système D, sino mucho arte. Mc Giver, sí, es uno que sabe de eso, jajaja... Chics, has dado el mejor ejemplo que se podía dar. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lpfr

He dudado si lo añadía o no todo el día.
  El "système D" lleva "D" como "se *d*émerder".  Se utiliza "D" o "se débrouiller" como eufemismo.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> No veo ninguna picaresca en el système D, sino mucho arte.



Sí, Gévy, algo de picaresca (o picardía) tiene.

Fíjate lo que dice Alain Rey:

_Système des débrouillards; ingéniosité dans l'invention de solutions aux petites difficultés quotidiennes._

Hasta ahí, todo perfecto, y Macguíver es el ejemplo más eminente y destacado del *système D*, como bien dijo Cris. Pero después de eso sigue:

_L'expression érige la débrouillardise en système de vie; elle implique *un certain mépris des devoirs civiques et des prescriptions de la société et un individualisme égoîste*._

¿Qué tal?


----------



## Gévy

> Qué tal?


 
¿Yo? Muy bien, gracias, ¿y tú? 

Hola:

Un cosa es que la picaresca use el système D como ninguna, otra que el sytème D sea siempre de pícaros.

No me parece adecuado traducir système D por picaresca española o por picardía criolla (que supongo tendrá el mismo matiz), salvo que nos encontremos en una situación que lo requiera. 

Si fuera asunto de pícaros, ninguna tienda de bricolaje nos pondría consejos de système D, créeme.

Por eso, si tenemos que proponer una traducción a esta expresión, tendremos que ir a algo más general, que valga para todos los casos, no limitarnos a uno que no nos sirve para traducirlo salvo en limitados casos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lpfr

Creo que lo más próximo de "se dem...brouiller" es "arreglárselas" o "apañarse". 
  "Comment je fais mon capitaine? "Démerdez-vous! (traducción: débrouillez-vous).
  "¿Como lo hago, capitán? "Arrégleselas" o "Apáñese".

  Así que si hay que crear una traducción para "système D" propongo "sistema A".


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Por eso, si tenemos que proponer una traducción a esta expresión, tendremos que ir a algo más general, que valga para todos los casos, no limitarnos a uno que no nos sirve para traducirlo salvo en limitados casos.



Sí, tal vez en esto tengas razón, Gévy.

Tal vez lo que dice Rey no se aplique en todos los casos, y en algunos, el *système D* sea el bricolaje a la enésima potencia.



lpfr said:


> Así que si hay que crear una traducción para "système D" propongo "sistema A".



Tal vez esto sería lo mejor. El problema es si no habría que explicarle a la gente lo que significa la A  .


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Empiezo diciendo que yo no conocía esta expresión , pero por lo que voy leyendo y viendo en vuestros ejemplos, la expresión castellana que recogería varios de ellos sería la facilitada por Yserien: _*buscarse la vida.*_

Creo que sería análoga a la _*gramática parda*_ de Gurb; _a veces es más importante saber buscarse la vida que tener inteligencia._

_En el ejemplo que nos da _lpfr, es castellano se podría decir también:
- _¿Cómo (lo) hago mi capitán? _
- _Tú sabrás,_ _¡búscate la vida!_

Y ¿qué hacía Mc Gyver en su serie de TV? Pues buscarse la vida. _Con un chicle, un estropajo y dos escupitajos te hacía una bomba y se escapaba de donde lo tuvieran encerrado. _

Pero claro, para el tema del bricolaje, solo cabría esta expresión en contadas ocasiones. Aunque el bricolaje tiene mucho de imaginación y algo improvisación, utilizando lo que tengas a tu alcance; buscándote la vida...


----------



## chics

Creo que me pierdo cosas, ¿qué Rey?  y ¿ahora el contexto es el bricolaje? Tal vez en este caso "trucos" como sección en una revista estaría bien, o apaños, chapuzas... también tenemos una palabra para el que las hace: un manitas.

En un contexto oral no muy formal, decir que _he estado haciendo de/el Mc Giver _(o como se escriba) no es nada nuevo ni original y lo entiende todo el mundo.


> _Con un chicle, un estropajo y dos escupitajos te hacía una bomba y se escapaba de donde lo tuvieran encerrado. _


Aaaah... ahora entiendo porqué a mi macguíver particular, cuando se le ocurre fregar un plato, le queda la cocina como si hubieran explotado cinco bombas dentro... le tendré que prohibir los chicles.


----------



## Elsalove

Buenas noches,
acabo de descubrir todas vuestras reflexiones acerca de mi pregunta, son muy interesantes : gracias.
El contexto es el siguiente : 
_Con la crisis de fines de 2001, los argentinos tuvieron que arreglárselas; para salir adelante, usaron "le système D"_
Más o menos es el siguiente.
Como podéis ver, no se trata exactamente de bricolaje, porque aquí, para muchos, era cuestión de sobrevivir. Los verbos _Apañarse, buscarse la vida_ me parecen convenir pero no son sustantivos...


----------



## chics

Pero puedes poner "tuvieron que apañarse" ¿no? o incluso "que apañárselas". ¿Nos dices también tu intento de traducción de frase y así vemos qué se puede hacer?


----------



## Elsalove

Sí, tienes razón Chics, puedo traducirlo así, y seguramente lo haré, pero ya que es una expresión que se oye de vez en cuando, quería saber si existía algo equivalente. Como, por ejemplo, ahora que lo pienso _el ingenio_. ¿ Os parece ser una traducción válida en cualquier caso?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Elsalove:

_El ingenio_ me parece una buena solución.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lpfr

Os propongo "inventividad". 
  No aparece en el DRAE, pero sí en Google (10 500 entradas). Corresponde bien a "débrouillardise" que es la base del "système D".


----------



## chics

Ay, prefiero _tuvieron que agudizar el ingenio_ que _inventividad_...


----------



## totor

chics said:


> ¿qué Rey?



Si te refieres a "mi"  Rey, Cris, se trata de Alan Rey, autor (junto a Sophie Chantreau) del _Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions_ de Le Robert.

Si se trata de los argentinos, como yo soy parte interesada (y damnificada  ), y sobre todo si se trata de un texto no para nuestro consumo (porque no la usamos), me parece que lo mejor es lo que dice Cris:



chics said:


> tuvieron que […] apañárselas".



Y también ésta, de la misma autora:



chics said:


> _tuvieron que agudizar el ingenio_



Porque realmente fue así. El arquitecto tuvo que salir a manejar taxis, el industrial textil, con un poco de suerte, se puso un bolichito para vender ropa usada, el que tenía un empleo de oficina tuvo que instalar un puestito en la enorme cantidad de ferias de trueque que florecieron en el país en esas épocas, donde intercambiaba empanadas que hacía la mujer en su casa por algún trabajo de cerrajería o pintura, etcétera, etcétera, etcétera.


----------



## Marlluna

Lo de "ingenio" me parece muy buena opción. Eso sí, yo diría "tuvieron que echar mano de su ingenio".
La palabra "inventividad" no la he oído nunca; claro, que si está en el Google... De todas formas, ¿por qué no usar "inventiva"? Ésta si que existe, seguro. Y tiene que ver con la creatividad, que es importante en estos casos...


----------



## lpfr

Efectivamente, "inventiva" es una buena idea. La prefiero a "ingenio" que tiene demasiados significados.


----------



## chics

totor said:


> Si te refieres a "mi"  Rey, Cris, se trata de Alan Rey, autor (junto a Sophie Chantreau) del _Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions_ de Le Robert.


Gracias, sí.


----------



## Elsalove

Me repito, pero gracias a todos, y más particularmente a totor por compartir su experiencia.


----------



## translator24

Hola Elsalove,

"el ingenio" me paraît bien, j'ai aussi pensé à "la maña"


----------

